# Manual de Armado y Operación Osciloscopio Paco S-55 USA



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

Manual de Armado y Operación del kit de Osciloscopio Paco S-55 USA 1958.

Corresponde a los kits de Paco, Heathkit y alguna otra empresa americana que reciclaron de éste modo los rezagos de la segunda guerra mundial, como tubos de rayos catódicos , transformadores para equipos valvulares y demás elementos.

Está ultra completo e impecable.

La imagen pertenece a un Paco S-50 que era el modelo anterior (circa 1957)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2010)

El *Paco S - 50* no traía ni retícula ni puntas.

Éste ya lo tengo restaurado.

Les debo las fotos del interior .

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

Dos palabras: Una preciosura, o como diría el Bambino, besheeeeeza nene 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les debo las fotos del interior...



Que no se te olvide la deuda 


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

Comentario por si a alguien "Le pica el bichito" de armárselo el tubo se conseguía en un "Chatarrero" de electrónica, mirar página de proveedores (Surplus)
tabla_surplus [Witronica]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Dos palabras: Una preciosura, o como diría el Bambino, besheeeeeza nene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Que bueno que te haya gustado *Cacho*, me llevó un laburito .
A veces me siento con culpa hno:. . . tanto pibe deseando tener uno cualquiera y yo lo uso de adorno .

*


Fogonazo dijo:



			Comentario por si a alguien "Le pica el bichito" de armárselo el tubo se conseguía en un "Chatarrero" de electrónica, mirar página de proveedores (Surplus)
tabla_surplus [Witronica]

Hacer clic para expandir...

 
**Fogonazo* , ese es el Surplus de Mario Dehesa que estaba en la Av. de los Constituyentes  ? Y que vendía hasta tableros de helicópteros?

. . . si le habré comprado cachivaches .

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...[/B]*Fogonazo* , ese es el Surplus de Mario Dehesa que estaba en la Av. de los Constituyentes  ? Y que vendía hasta tableros de helicópteros?


Sip


> . . . si le habré comprado cachivaches ....


Idem Idem 

Capacitores al vacío, tubos de radar, válvulas de transmisión para equipos a batería,  Capacitores variables de alta tensión, Etc

*! ! ! ! ! El Paraíso ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡* 

También tenia de estos:







Edit
Había otro (Desaparecido) a la bajada de "Puente Alsina" hacia provincia, mano derecha que tenía equipos de radar "Completos", ametralladoras anti-aéreas y otras minucias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ...ametralladoras anti-aéreas...


Eso es muy útil a la hora de arreglar un equipo de los que no quieren funcionar por nada del mundo. Y si la amenaza previa no funciona, el gatillo te ayuda a descargar la bronca 


Saludos


----------



## jinstruments (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola, muy interesante lo aportado.

Les comento que tengo recien comprado un Osc Paco Precision ES-550B, bastante enterito para restarurar  , entonces les consulto: 

¿ alguno tendra un Diagrama o mejor Manual de Servicio de este ? 

Veo que es muy parecido pero no igual al S-55,  y por la chapita de la parte de atras es casi seguro que el ES-550B fue armado en fabrica (USA), incluso tiene un N/S.

Como dato adicional el ES-550B tiene 14 Valvulas +TRC  (el S-55 tiene 10 Valv + TRC)

Cualquier informacion que me puedan aportar sera bienvenida.

Gracias y Slds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Fijate entre los circuitos de *Heathkit* que eran casi iguales.

Saludos !


----------



## HADES (Jun 9, 2010)

Bueno no me habia fijado de este apartado hasta despues de un rato estar platicando con dos metros y debo decirle que esta Genial!!! salu2!


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 25, 2010)

el viernes compre un osciloscopio heathkits 0-12 alguien tendra informacion manuales puntas etc, se lo ve bueno no lo prendi todavia lo quiero revisar primero despues les cuento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

Ojo con los electrolíticos por sobre todo 

Que si están secos o peor si están en corto. 

De heathkit hay muchos por la Web 

Esperamos las fotos.

Saludos !


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo con los electrolíticos por sobre todo
> 
> Que si están secos o peor si están en corto.
> 
> ...


 
es verdad !! lo que pasa que uno abusa del foro, por que son unos capos .. responden inmediatamente..pero haciendo caso a dosmetros http://www.heathkit.nu/heathkit_nu_O-12E.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

Te felicito por esa página que encontraste  , me acordaba que había mucha información del Heathkit desde cuando buscaba el diagrama de mi *Paco 50 USA.* 

Tengo un *Telequipment D52 England* a medio restaurar , ya lo tengo basicamente funcionando , le fallaba un "cigarrillo" del doblador de alta del CTR y algunas otras cositas. Ahora me toca ver el tema electrolíticos .

Esperamos las fotos del tuyo . 

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Manual y circuito para el ES-550B:
PACO Oscilloscope ES-550B
http://albinarrate.com/content/docs/USA PACO Oscilloscope ES550B Manual.pdf
http://albinarrate.com/content/docs/USA PACO Oscilloscope ES550B Schematics.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Está buenísimo el manual *Black* *Tiger 1954* , esos osciloscopios se hicieron para reciclar los tubos CTR , y los transformadores de alta de los radares de después de la guerra mundial.

El mío es 1957 creo y lo utilizo de adorno mostrando el audio de un centro musical.






Ver el archivo adjunto 30995

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Lo que me gusta de tu monitor de audio DOSMETROS, es el conector de alta calidad que usaste para conectar el osciloscopio 
Cuando era chico, hace mucho tiempo, llegó a mis manos un tubo de osciloscopio (no recuerdo que modelo) y con un rejunte, hecho con un flyback y un transistor de potencia para la fuente de alta, el horizontal era un oscilador de audio casero alimentando un trafo de 6/220 y el vertical salia de un amplificador de audio ( con el circuito mullard -1 EF86 1 12AU7 y 2 6BQ5 - y trafo ultralineal) y ahí fue la primera vez que "vi" la electricidad.

PD: qué fantásticos los PMPO, lástima que estén los RMS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeje , es desde la salida de parlante , así que el mugriento cable bipolar no está contraindicado . Una de las hembras de banana y rosca estaba rota , así que le puse una bnc . Éstos osciloscopios no traian ni cable ni retícula.

Las unidades de potencia le traen problemas a un amigo que hace sonorizaciones de eventos , cumpleaños , casamientos y demás yerbas. Cuando él les dice que va a llevar 800 vatios , le replican que entonces ellos tienen más potencia en el equipo de música del nene 

Mentí salame , o mejor dicho decilo en otra unidad , le digo siempre.

"Voy a traer 25.000 Watts de potencia ultra pico recontra musical  " . . . amen

Saludos !


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo con los electrolíticos por sobre todo
> 
> Que si están secos o peor si están en corto.
> 
> ...


 
lo prometido es deuda...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2010)

Son casi iguales  , el Paco tiene el transformador debajo del chasis y manija rebatible , el sincronismo exterior lo tiene detrás , el tubo no tiene blindaje de mu-metal . . . se ven pasar los electrones .

Lo que rodea el tubo en el panel frontal es un anillo de goma con forma de labio y tiene una ranura exterior que encaja en el borde de la chapa de aluminio.

¿ Cuanto lo pagaste  ?

Saludos !


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 30, 2010)

> ¿ Cuanto lo pagaste  ?


 

12 u$s       el busca siempre encuentra ...!!! por eso siempre hay que andar con algun billete reservado en algun rincon de la billetera, para los hoobys, uno nunca sabe que puede haber en algun chatarrero que encontras en el camino....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 30, 2010)

Puedo ser un poco indiscreto? Si se permite, lo compraste a través de interntet o en un "mano a mano"?


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 30, 2010)

no...!! como dije,  tal ves, no quedo claro en un chatarrero..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 30, 2010)

El asno ==> yo, ya entendió. Me gustaría encontrar una chatarrería por el estilo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> 12 u$s   el busca siempre encuentra ...!!! por eso siempre hay que andar con algun billete reservado en algun rincon de la billetera, para los hoobys, uno nunca sabe que puede haber en algun chatarrero que encontras en el camino....


 

Juaaaaaaaaa , estuve chusmeando y mirate éste , a ver si te podes contactar y te escanea el manual de armado original.

http://www.clickavisos.com.ar/aviso...t-model-0-12-made-in-usa_253836#activeImage=1

Saludos !


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 31, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Juaaaaaaaaa , estuve chusmeando y mirate éste , a ver si te podes contactar y te escanea el manual de armado original.
> Saludos !


ya le e mandado un mail hace unos dias pero sin respuestas...?



> Me gustaría encontrar una chatarrería por el estilo


 
hay cosas insolitas si buscas, trabajo en la calle hace años conozco cada cueva...e comprado valvulares de 70 watts 25 u$s  hasta una frapera de plata labrada a mano 5 u$s "" pongo en dolares para que entiendan los compañeros de otros paises, por que el peso argentino ni nosostros lo entendemos ....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 3, 2010)

Aún necesitas el manual del 0-12?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> ya le e mandado un mail hace unos dias pero sin respuestas...?
> 
> 
> 
> hay cosas insolitas si buscas, trabajo en la calle hace años conozco cada cueva...e comprado valvulares de 70 watts 25 u$s hasta una frapera de plata labrada a mano 5 u$s "" pongo en dolares para que entiendan los compañeros de otros paises, por que el peso argentino ni nosostros lo entendemos ....


 

Electro , no viste que en el post número 2 había posteado la punta original de tu osciloscopio:

Punta-PK-1.zip 


Saludos !


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Electro , no viste que en el post número 2 había posteado la punta original de tu osciloscopio:
> 
> Punta-PK-1.zip
> 
> ...


 nooooo!!!  gracias, ahora si lo tenemos casi completo para jugar. no lo habia visto una verguenza.... mil...gracias  dosmetros....de que????


----------



## gzaloprgm (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola a todos, 

Estoy intentando arreglar un osciloscopio viejo, el kit PACO S-55. Aparentemente las válvulas están en buen estado (se encienden) pero hay una que falta. 

Conseguí el manual con el esquemático y la que falta es una 1V2 ( http://datasheets.hypertriton.com/1V2.pdf ) que es usada para rectificar 800 volts de alterna a 1000 volts de contínua:






(la roja es la que falta)

Alguien sabe si es posible reemplazarla por algún(os) diodos rectificadores comunes conectados de alguna forma?

Muchas gracias,
Gonzalo


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 1, 2013)

entre pata 1 y 9....
no se que consumo tienes....segun el fuse maneja 3 amperes, pienso que cualquier diodo de 3 amperes serviria
http://www.diotec-usa.com/1n5400.pdf
pata 5 y 4 ya no se usan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2013)

Podés reemplazarla por un díodo común en serie con una resistencia de quizás 500 Ohms conectado entre la pata 5 = "800 Vac y la pata 9 , deberás ajustar esa resistencia para que tengas -1000 V donde indica .

El díodo debe ser uno para 2000 V . . .  podrias probar con tres o cuetro 1N4007 en serie + 500 Ohms 5 Watts

¿ Éso no lo viste ?

Manual de Armado y Operación Osciloscopio Paco S-55 USA


----------



## gzaloprgm (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola, gracias por responder. Vi el thread ese, pero me pareció demasiado viejo para responderlo.

Gracias dosmetros, voy a intentar hacer lo que decís. Lo que viene luego del rectificador es relativamente sencillo, podría llegar a calcular una resistencia equivalente de eso y calcular cuanto tendría que ser la resistencia para que en ella caigan los 130 volts? Se puede despreciar la corriente que va al CRT?

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2013)

El amigo *Solaris8* habla de 3 Amperes pero me parece demasiado shock: 3 Amperes por 1000 V = 3000 Watts ) se nota que estaba desvelado 

No miré el circuito completo , pero me parece que esos -1000 V son solo para el CRT , y ahora que espio el diagrama que vos pusiste , las resistencias son de 220k y 500k , así que mejor empezar con alguna resistencia más alta , quizás 100k mínimo.

En cuanto al díodo , si te condeguís un cigarrillo de los antiguos TV , esos TV12 o TV18 , como esos díodos estaban hechos de montones de disquitos de , supongo , selenio apilados. Entonces tienen una alta resistencia interna y quizás no necesites agregar la resistencia.






Otra opción es un díodo genérico de microondas - 2 dólares (16 pesos) y sinó ponele unos tres 1N4007 en serie , al menos , con 5 podrás dormir mas tranquilo 

Si querés ser mas perfeccionista , cada díodo debería ir con 10MΩ en paralelo , y si querés lo ideal además debería llevar 0,001 uF por 1kV en paralelo cada díodo 

En cuanto al post ese viejo , podias colgarte de el , ya que era una consulta real.* Se puede (debe) consultar y se puede aportar en post* *viejos* , lo que no se puede es resucitarlos con pavadas , quizás , si te parece los unifiquemos 

Saludos !


----------



## gzaloprgm (Feb 2, 2013)

Gracias por la ayuda. Si te parece, podés unir los threads.

Hice el circuito (solamente las resistencias) en un simulador y para caer los 130 volts la resistencia debe ser de 68k. Esto es despreciando la corriente que va a las partes del CRT. Si la incluyese creo que la tensión caería más, pero creo que no importa tanto.

El problema es cómo medir físicamente ese punto, son cerca de 1100 volts. Mis multímetros son todos para bastante menos tensión. Podría hacer un divisor pero estaría midiendo una cosa distinta... 

Me parece que voy a intentar buscar esa válvula. Si no la encuentro intentaré el reemplazo.

Gracias,
Gonzalo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2013)

Las usaban los televisores valvulares viejos , podés probar con algún service o ex service

Acabo de ver el datasheet de la 1V3 , dice que la máxima corriente que puede suministrar es de 10 miliamperes , y que a 7 miliamperes tiene una caida de 135 V , así que :

135 V / 0,007 A = 19.285 Ω

135 V * 0,007 A = 0,945 Watts 

. . .  yo le pondría 22k  de 2 Watts , si el osciloscopio tuviera poco brillo o problemas de enfoque probaría con 18 K 2 Watts

Saludos !


----------



## Japonesita (Feb 16, 2014)

Manual Lea 1100
Aqui hay una alguna parte de este material, disculpenme , está incompleto, y los archivos rebotaban por las limitaciones de carga, entonces lo tuve que armar todo completo en el post donde piden este manual, dentro de esta página.
Así que si les interesa el manual completo del Lea vayan al post.

Ese diagrama de Lea, ¿de donde lo consiguieron?, porque es diferente al mío
Tengo muchos osciloscopios viejos de esos, no tengo mucha experiencia, ¿Me van a ayudar después?
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2015)




----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2015)

Que épocas, habia instrumental en kits, como en este caso osciloscopios, lla RCA tambén tenia sus kits, y bueno la más famosa de todas Heathkit, que tenia Kits de todo y de muy buena calidad, envidiable en este aspecto con relación a muchaos instrumenos de hoy en día


----------



## Lucho LP (Ago 4, 2015)

Hace un tiempo un amigo me regaló un Monfrini Marswescope TV500B, hecho en argentina, una verdadera maravilla.
Tenía problemas por todos lados y lo único que hacía era un punto en la pantalla.
De a poco lo voy restaurando. Ya puedo visualizar señales de audio y pude obtener la señal cuadrada de calibración, así que viene volviendo a la vida.
Ahora ando por el generador de marcas, pero todavía no tengo muy claro donde está el problema... aunque ya lo voy a solucionar.
Acá va el manual y sus circuitos con alguna fotito.
Saludos!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/0/6/5/3/8/dsc03463.jpg
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/0/6/5/3/8/dsc03466.jpg


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2015)

Estoy restaurando un Monfrini similar en breve subo fotos, de estado en que estaba, por lo menos completo, aunque no se que quisieron hacer con el tranformador de poder, que tal vez deba rehacer.
Lo bueno es que por tener elementos fácilmente consegibles se puede restaurar tranquilamente, lo único que voy a agregarle es un barrido disparado.
Al ser modular fácilita mucho el trabajo, utilzaron aquellos conectores naza para borde de eimpreso con las guias para los mismos, ´técnica muy difundida en aquellos años


----------



## Lucho LP (Ago 4, 2015)

Tal cual Panda! La simpleza de los PCB y los conectores "tipo peine" hacen que todo sea accesible. El cableado está cosido con hilo de nylon con una prolijidad increíble, estoy fascinado con este aparato.
En la fuente de alta tensión tiene unos caps de .22uF con una aislación agregada a mano artesanalmente hecha con trozos de caño de PVC y una masilla que me llamó mucho la atención, aunque no se si será algo hecho en fábrica.
En mi caso, el trafo fué rebobinado y por suerte funciona OK, solo que en los 500V tengo un poco mas de voltaje (530V) con respecto a lo que se indica en el plano, pero no afecta para nada al funcionamiento aparentemente...
Tengo la garantía escrita y firmada de puño y letra, fechada en 1974. Increíble las cosas electrónicas que se hacían acá en aquel entonces.
Saludos!


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 7, 2020)

Todos los manuales de armado con sus circuitos de Heathkit . Heathkit Schematic and Manual Archive | Vintage Radio Info



pandacba dijo:


> Estoy restaurando un Monfrini similar en breve subo fotos


Subí las fotos panda , ya pasaron 5 años y todavía estoy esperando.


----------



## Ger7575 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hola, les puedo consultar si vale la pena comprar uno de estos osciloscopios para usar en audio valvular? tengo visto el modelo S-55


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2020)

Cualquiera de ellos sirve para audio valvular y transistorizado , también serviría un osciloscopio transistorizado mas moderno.

Deberás tener cuidado en todos los casos al medir chasis vivos , lo ideal sería un transformador de aislación.


----------



## Ger7575 (Jul 13, 2020)

Actualmente tengo uno de esos osciloscopios de bolsillo chinos que responde muy bien pero solo mide hasta 50v

Quiero tener un osciloscopio mas completo pero no dispongo de presupuesto para uno nuevo. 

Vi este paco s-55 en mercadolibre a 5000 pesos pero no saben si fusiona. 

Vale la pena arriesgarse a comprarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2020)

Perdón , tu osciloscopio de bolsillo no tiene una punta X10 ? Si no la tiene puedes hacerte un divisor de voltaje X10 y otro X100 con dos resistencias !

En general el "no se si funciona" , quiere decir "se que no funciona y me hago el tonto a ver si pasa" . . .  Si podés ir a verlo personalmente y ver que aunque sea haga un trazo te asegurás que el tubo ande.

Aquí te dejo unos hilos para que veas al trabajar con chasis vivos :

*Salta diferencial al poner osciloscopio en una señal a 220.

Osciloscopio dejo de funcionar por corto a 220V

Masa del osciloscopio cierra mi circuito?*


----------



## Ger7575 (Jul 13, 2020)

Tenes toda la razón. Como seria para hacer el atenuador x10 con resistencias?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2020)

Suponete una resistencia de 1 MOhm en serie con otra de 100 k , si el osciloscopio ya tiene 1 MOhm de impedancia de entrada , entonces la de 100 k debería ser de unos 110 k ¿Capishe?


Podés poner una foto de tu osciloscopio , punta y manual dónde dice impedancia de entrada  ?


----------



## Ger7575 (Jul 13, 2020)

Es el dso150



			Google Image Result for https://imgaz.staticbg.com/customers_images/large/2017031917072798-1093865.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2020)

¿Que hace el botón rojo de la punta?


----------



## Ger7575 (Jul 13, 2020)

El que compre no venia con la punta. Solo vino un cable con dos cocodrilos
Aca los datos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2020)

Con ésta podrías llegar a 500Vpico









						Punta De Prueba Osciloscopio P6000 10mhz  Itytarg - $ 7.488
					

Punta osciloscopio P6000 10Mhz (una unidad)Atenuación: x1 x10




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Y sinó probá 1 MegOhm en serie con 111k para 1X10 hasta 500Vp.
Y 1 MegOhm con  10,1k para punta de 1X100 , ésta punta no será para los teóricos 5.000Vp , pero te servirá para 700Vp


----------

